# Submit Your Mathews Moment and You Could Win a Hunt with Dave Watson



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Submit Your Mathews Moment and You Could Win a Hunt with Dave Watson, a NEW Mathews Z7 and Mathews’ Gear!​
It’s a dream of most bowhunters to hunt alongside a well-known TV personality like Mathews TV host Dave Watson or win a free Mathews bow. Mathews is now giving fans a chance to do just that with the My Mathews Moment Contest. 

To enter the contest, simply submit a short video of your favorite Mathews Moment to MathewsInc.Com. Of course, make sure your trusted Mathews bow is by your side! Your favorite moment might be winning a local archery tournament, tagging the buck of a lifetime or introducing someone else to the sport of archery. Whatever your favorite Mathews Moment is, simply upload it onto the Mathews website and you will be entered into the contest.


The grand prize winner will receive an all-expense paid hunt with Dave Watson that will be featured on an upcoming episode of Mathews TV AND a free Mathews Z7 bow! Second place winner receives a Mathews Z7 bow and third through seventh place winners will go home with a variety of Mathews Apparel.

Featured Mathews Moments are showcased online and visitors to MathewsInc.Com will have the ability to vote for there favorite Mathews Moment. Finalists will be named and online voting will determine the winners.

“With the emerging technologies, we have so many more opportunities to share what we love to do. 
Whether you have a high-tech HD camera or a digital camera or phone in your hand, you can capture your Mathews Moment and share your passion for the sport of archery and hunting with others. 

It’s really cool that there is an outlet to share these “Moments” on MathewsInc.Com. Dave Watson, host of the Mathews TV said. “And of course I can’t wait to take the lucky winner on a hunt!”

The deadline for submitting a video is August 2, so hurry if you haven’t already submitted your Mathews Moment. 

Do you want to experience the excitement of hunting with a camera man over your shoulder on the hunt of a lifetime? Creativity and genuine moments might just make this a reality! 

*CLICK THE PHOTO FOR MORE INFO.*


----------

